# Помогите опознать и оценить аккордеон.



## lopes (4 Фев 2011)

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите опознать и оценить аккордеон Weltmeister. Привезен в 60-х годах прошлого века из ГДР. На самом аккордеоне шильдик с названием модели отсутствует.
Заранее всем благодарен.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Фев 2011)

Про эти марки, одного из первых Вельтмейстеров, много писали на сайте.Вы можете найти и почитать.Обычный ширпотреб, даже для своего времени,а уж сейчас, это уже не инструмент вообще.Ценности он не представляет никакой,ну разве дорог ,как память о ком либо.Даже не знаю, кто его будет покупать.Подарите или за символическую цену отдайте какому-нибудь малоимущему любителю.Может радость человеку будет.


----------



## ze_go (5 Фев 2011)

ЦЕНА (НА УКРАИНЕ) - ДО 2500 ГРИВЕН (300$)


----------



## zet10 (5 Фев 2011)

Странные люди))...Ну вы хоть форум то смотрите...сколько можно со своим хламом одни и те же темы поднимать...Пожалуй даже и у Игоря скоро не останется терпения отвечать))


----------

